# Solid colour respray?



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all

Looking at getting a load of body work done to my T4 van and then a colour change respray. 

It's costing a fortune already, so been advised to keep the cost down I should go for a solid colour.

I chose a colour that I thought was a solid, only to be told that it was a base coat and lacquer. How do I know if a colour is available as a solid only?

I'm looking at a fairly dark blue with a touch of purple. 

Help, I seem to be going around in circles.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds like they are saying they want to paint your vehicle with a direct gloss,l.


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

SamD said:


> Sounds like they are saying they want to paint your vehicle with a direct gloss,l.


Well, yes. They are happy to do anything, but are telling me the cheapest will be direct gloss.

My query is, how do I choose a colour and know it can be done in direct gloss?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Personally I'd pay the extra to go two base + clear rather than single stage, especially if you've already invested a lot into it. However, if the cost of that is just too much, then I would be getting them to advise what they're able to do in single stage. Do you have an image/example of the sort of colour you're after? Anything modern (i.e in the last twenty years) is likely to be base + clear. Even vauxhall's solid red went to cleared a long time ago.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i used to paint cars , id say the only way to tell for sure is to look up the colour on the mixing scheme 

one brand mixing scheme might offer it when another doesnt , we had a helpline you could have called and they would possibly offer a formula if asked 

older solid colors most likely to be available , before 2000 ish most non metallic were single layer


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

or choose something from an RAL chart , that should be avail


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks chaps. Yes, I have loads of pics of the type of colour I am after. Subaru 53C was the blue that I thought was a solid and we liked. So that sort of colour is the way we are heading. If anyone has any suggestions?

And, yes, I think the extra for base and clear is going to be a step too far £££ wise ☹


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

https://www.grainandframe.com/ral-colours/

5022 ?


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> https://www.grainandframe.com/ral-colours/
> 
> 5022 ?


Just got lost in a sea of Google searches, but that is looking very close. Thank you!!

Trying to find a pic of a van (or even a car) finished in direct gloss now!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

get a sample pot to see how it looks in person

https://www.super-hobby.com/products/54-Night-Blue-Gloss-RAL-5022.html


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> get a sample pot to see how it looks in person
> 
> https://www.super-hobby.com/products/54-Night-Blue-Gloss-RAL-5022.html


Will do.


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

One more question. I've noticed there are a few single stage 2k paints in metallic. Would these be any good? Or should I stick with the solid

Like this for example https://www.nuagane.co.uk/25-lt-fir...-car-paint-custom---15-lt-activator-604-p.asp


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hard to use and hard to touch in /repair 

stick to non metallic in single layer or clear over base if you need metallic

have you asked around other places , you can get a big can of basecoat and clear for not alot of money on ebay


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks. That makes sense. 

It's just the extra cost of applying the base and clear. I'm trying to find out exactly what that cost is. But I do like the look of that RAL 5022 - I am presuming I can get a good nice shine on it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

clear coat would be nothing much on the labor

we didnt charge a difference between the 2


----------



## superdon (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, I'll check. Perhaps I misunderstood


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you really want to go down the direct gloss route? I don't like it at all. I find swirl marks stand out much more than in clear coat and it fades too unless the new paints have been able to overcome the fading aspects maybe?


----------

